# Whats your homepage?



## alexyu

I know google is very popular as a homepage, but i saw many people with other home pages.


----------



## cohen

Well, i use google as my home page...


----------



## alexyu

cohen said:


> Well, i use google as my home page...


LOL You replied before the poll was up...


----------



## cohen

alexyu said:


> LOL You replied before the poll was up...



OK, well i just voted.


----------



## jdbennet

this site, distrowatch, bbc and google

as tabs


----------



## alexyu

jdbennet said:


> this site, distrowatch, bbc and google
> 
> as tabs


----------



## Mitch?

i picked google. but i actually use www.blackle.com
I <3 Earth


----------



## Sir Travis D

Google. Lol @ about:blank


----------



## jdbennet

actually, to most LCD screens it makes no power saving


----------



## Mitch?

i'm using a big chubby CRT ;P


----------



## jdbennet

same, 22" CRT. Got a stupidly high res, got it from an engineering company that used it for cad, they"upgraded" to a 19" TFT


----------



## WhatsMyUserName

My old tabs from last time. I think my home page is www.isara.org though


----------



## jdbennet

you know thats a scam right... just like the rice thing


----------



## Ramodkk

Of course Google, FTW!


----------



## TFT

Neither

Mines a page made in Word with hyperlinks under various headings, boring I know


----------



## WhatsMyUserName

jdbennet said:


> you know thats a scam right... just like the rice thing


What's a scam?


----------



## jdbennet

clicking like that

its a scam

its against googles TOS


----------



## WhatsMyUserName

jdbennet said:


> clicking like that
> 
> its a scam
> 
> its against googles TOS


I happen to know the bloke that runs it. It's no scam so STFU


----------



## jdbennet

telling your users to click the ads will get you banned from adsense...


----------



## WhatsMyUserName

jdbennet said:


> telling your users to click the ads will get you banned from adsense...


What the hell does that have to do with anything?


----------



## apj101

jdbennet said:


> telling your users to click the ads will get you banned from adsense...



im not sure that how this particular site works, they get money for the number of vistors to its own page rather than the number of vistors who click ads on there page


----------



## Justin

google's my homepage, well it's the mozilla start to be exact.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

My homepage is currently my online squads www.unp-hq.com


----------



## Tuffie

I'm to lazy tbh, I leave it with what ever the default home page is for the browser, cause I use like 5 (Mainly FF of course)


----------



## GSAV55

jdbennet said:


> this site, *distrowatch*, bbc and google
> 
> as tabs



Thats pretty hardcore as a homepage


----------



## Ambushed

I've got three homepages, Google, CF and my Email's.


----------



## Droogie

http://www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/


----------



## epidemik

I have mine open to the pages i had when i closed firefox.

But officially its google.


----------



## WhatsMyUserName

apj101 said:


> im not sure that how this particular site works, they get money for the number of vistors to its own page rather than the number of vistors who click ads on there page


Yeah that's exactly how it works


----------



## ian

I homepage has always been and will always be about:blank


----------



## afma142

google of course! unless cuil becomes better...


----------



## Serenade_Me

I use aol.com as my home page, so I voted aim


----------



## brian

poor yahoo... who uses yahoo anymore? (for searching)


----------



## diduknowthat

FF's google homepage


----------



## thebigdintx

mine used to be cnn, but i got tired of waiting for the page to load, so i made it google so it would load quickly.


----------



## alexyu

brian said:


> poor yahoo... who uses yahoo anymore? (for searching)


I use it for mails. A friend of mine still uses it for searching.


----------



## oscaryu1

G00gle FTW


----------



## Ramodkk

Anyone who doesn't have Google as their home page is wasting their time. You know that's the first site you're gonna visit, everytime!  Well, except for CF sometimes.


----------



## chrisalv14

*What's Your Homepage?*

Mines Google


----------



## laznz1

Google ftw


----------



## Sean89

g00gle


----------



## brian

Threads merged


----------



## DirtyD86

google.com definitely


----------



## Candy

Goooooogle!

I tried using a different one once but I got so used to just opening a new tab and hitting home when I wanted to search for something, I couldnt stand using anything else.


----------



## chrisalv14

i use Google but does anyone here know any other small webpage like google which i can have as my homepage? i want a lovely nice fast one just like google!, nothing like Yahoo etc...


----------



## steve7

Homepage is Google.  I use Google for searching, but for articles and info, I use Yahoo.


----------



## sun_kissed_0

My school's website. I have to do online stuff on there, it helps me to remember.


----------



## barnsleynut

MSN

I like to look at the news and articles and stuff,

but for searching i have my trusty google search bar in the top right corner of firefox!


----------



## bomberboysk

Im looking at my homepage right now while typing this, computerforum is my homepage>_> But i have it set to open last tabs when i reopen firefox so i have tomshardware, hackaday, computerforum, newegg, etc open also.


----------



## Ambushed

Google here.


----------



## Aastii

I had to put google, it is pretty much what i have, but I have the firefox default homepage, it is google but firefox google, better, because firefox=awesomeness


----------



## laznz1

this should be multi choice see i have two 

CF and Goggle


----------



## bomberboysk

laznz1 said:


> this should be multi choice see i have two
> 
> CF and Goggle



Should have had an "other" button too, as until i joined computerforum tomshardware was my homepage...


----------



## laznz1

if only i was a super mod.....

(i can dream can't i)


----------



## bomberboysk

laznz1 said:


> if only i was a super mod.....
> 
> (i can dream can't i)



Heck, id settle for mod... >_>


----------



## laznz1

you know what they say 



> "aim for the moon as if you miss you'll still be a star"


----------



## bomberboysk

laznz1 said:


> you know what they say
> 
> "aim for the moon as if you miss you'll still be a star"



Wow, never heard that one lol


----------



## laznz1

bomberboysk said:


> Wow, never heard that one lol



i read it a book some where it good ay?


----------



## bomberboysk

laznz1 said:


> i read it a book some where it good ay?



Yer that is a good quote.


----------



## shenry

Google's my homepage but I never see it as Firefox is set to show my tabs from last time.


----------



## Kesava

shenry said:


> Google's my homepage but I never see it as Firefox is set to show my tabs from last time.



Yeah same with me.


----------



## epidemik

Just switched to facebook. But firefox usually opens the tab I had up when i closed it last .


----------



## awildgoose

I have 3 that open in seperate tabs.

Google : Computerforum : Teamnull.

That's it, sometimes I will add one that I will want open straight away next time I open.


----------



## Elidicious

about: blank


----------



## laznz1

Elidicious said:


> about: blank



EPICALLY AWESOME lol


----------

